
Interactive map of Cohen's testimony to congress - montroser
https://www.plectica.com/maps/TMLNTAJB0
======
montroser
Flat image is here as well:
[https://imgur.com/RpXQRBp.jpg](https://imgur.com/RpXQRBp.jpg)

